

Ask HN: Is it hard to compete at Google Apps Marketplace? - interro


======
xinsight
I'm not sure if the competition between developers is the biggest problem in
the Android Market. What makes it hard seems to be a combination of the number
of people using the Market and how willing they are are spend money. From my
limited experience, it seems about an order of magnitude harder to get Android
users to open their wallets than iOS users.

~~~
richchan
I think he meant the business-oriented marketplace:
<http://google.com/enterprise/marketplace/>

